# hi everyone



## wildvrazyman (Jan 22, 2016)

i have been on serostim and oxandrolone and androgel for awhile and have decided to take a break from all.  my prescription is good for all of 2016 and i will still be getting these supplements.  I will resume in April of 2016.  meanwhile i will have an excess of the above.  is there a site i can get rid of these


----------



## Riles (Jan 23, 2016)

ebay


----------



## brazey (Jan 23, 2016)

wildvrazyman said:


> i have been on serostim and oxandrolone and androgel for awhile and have decided to take a break from all.  my prescription is good for all of 2016 and i will still be getting these supplements.  I will resume in April of 2016.  meanwhile i will have an excess of the above.  is there a site i can get rid of these



Why would you do that?


----------

